# Stumped!!



## nyyankees (Mar 16, 2009)

My dr did a medial meniscectomy 29881 along with a lateral debridement 29877-59. These were the codes he sent....

but when i read on he did a "bone grafting of the femoral tibial tunnel using allograft cancellous bone and also did a bone aspiration for the graft before 'reaming the tunnel'. I want to add 38220 but I also want to add, if possible, a code for the bone grafting of the tibial tunnel.

Does anyone have any ideas as to what CPT might best describe this garfting???

Thanks..


----------



## Bella Cullen (Mar 17, 2009)

nyyankees said:


> My dr did a medial meniscectomy 29881 along with a lateral debridement 29877-59. These were the codes he sent....
> 
> but when i read on he did a "bone grafting of the femoral tibial tunnel using allograft cancellous bone and also did a bone aspiration for the graft before 'reaming the tunnel'. I want to add 38220 but I also want to add, if possible, a code for the bone grafting of the tibial tunnel.
> 
> ...



Hello, I would say 20902 for the bone graft. I wouldn't bill 38220 for the aspiration. I say that is inclusive. 
Also, not sure about your payers, but my payers pay for G0289 instead of 29877 when billed out with another procedure.
Any other suggestions out there??


----------



## orthopaedic01 (Mar 18, 2009)

Agreed about G0289.  None of our payers pay for 29877 when billed with other procedures within the same case.  If 29877 is the only procedure, then that will be paid.  But in this case you need to use G0289.


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 18, 2009)

I understand the G code...it's if I can bill out the grafting for the tibial tunnels. I've been having a hard time searching for a correct CPT code that describes the procedure.

If not I will just bill out the other 2 procedures. Thanks..


----------



## Bella Cullen (Mar 18, 2009)

nyyankees said:


> I understand the G code...it's if I can bill out the grafting for the tibial tunnels. I've been having a hard time searching for a correct CPT code that describes the procedure.
> 
> If not I will just bill out the other 2 procedures. Thanks..



Look back at my previous response and see if that code will work for the bone graft. (20902)


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 18, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE 20902 BUT HE USED AN ALLOGRAFT AND USED THE SCOPE TO PERFORM THIS PROCEDURE. THAT'S WHY I'M STUMPED WITH THIS PROCEDURE...


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 18, 2009)

after reading it again i have a feeling the dr was doing this to prepare for a future ACL revision...i emailed to confirm but now that's what I think...could be wrong though...


----------

